# name sports apparel brands



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i wanna see how many we can name, no repeats allowed, no google. maybe copy from the previous post so we can have a big list with no doubles 

go!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
*columbia
*

never heard of that one before, interesting logo O_O

kappa


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

nike 
puma
saucony
adidas
columbia
admiral

asics


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

nike
puma
saucony
adidas
admiral
columbia
asics
reebok


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
asics
reebok
patagonia


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta


sidenote: why are we the only ones playing


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

quesara said:


> nike
> puma
> saucony
> addidas
> ...


i dont care, for some reason i got really excited about this thread earlier, and im STILL excited about it xD incidentally, very outdoorsy choices from you, do you do hillwalking?

anyway, back to business

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> i dont care, for some reason i got really excited about this thread earlier, and im STILL excited about it xD incidentally, very outdoorsy choices from you, do you do hillwalking?


If hillwalking is the Argentinderian word for hiking then yes, yes I do.

This is getting harder...

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
*la gear*


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

.__________


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

quesara said:


> If hillwalking is the _Argentinderian _word for hiking then yes, yes I do.


not a real place, but yeah i guess so ;P ive been getting back into some of that after a long time away with injuries and stuff. i had a pretty good summer :,]



> This is getting harder...


i have faith in you! i dont think we've even done all the obvious ones yet  ANNNYWAYS

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

open question to anyone taking part. do you think we could reach a hundred? :0

AND REMEMBER NO GOOGLING


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven (can't google spelling AAH)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

quesara said:


> *fjallraven* (can't google spelling AAH)


i'd say its ok to google the spelling of a brand you already know, but if you just googled sports clothes or went on a clothing website, that'd be shunnable

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

kesker said:


> .__________


were you merrell? why'd you smear your face? :0


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Surly Wurly said:


> were you merrell? why'd you smear your face? :0


lol, i'm on my spare computer. the mouse and keyboard are both squirrely and it takes me several attempts to type anything accurately so by the time I get it out someone's already posted.....waaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Thanks for asking, surly


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

kesker said:


> lol, i'm on my spare computer. the mouse and keyboard are both squirrely and it takes me several attempts to type anything accurately so by the time I get it out someone's already posted.....waaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Thanks for asking, surly


well your one made the list all the same 

for what its worth, i actually had to edit one of mine because in the time it took me to post it, THREE other people had posted


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> not a real place, but yeah i guess so ;P ive been getting back into some of that after a long time away with injuries and stuff. i had a pretty good summer :,]


I figured as much  glad you're well enough to get back out there though. It's indeed a fine pastime for the solo and/or socially phobic. And summer is the best time for it. Now here comes the rain...

Sorry to keep derailing!

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
*New Balance*


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

quesara said:


> I figured as much  glad you're well enough to get back out there though. *It's indeed a fine pastime for the solo and/or socially phobic. *And summer is the best time for it. Now here comes the rain...


oh it just straightens me out so nicely ^-^



> Sorry to keep derailing!


on the contrary, nice to have some chat in a thread so rigid and linear as this. but, just as if i were briefly pestering you as i WALK PAST you on up the mountain, i will shut up now and let you put your earphones back in

d-_-b

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
new balance
gola
*hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone

(all surf brands)
*


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
new balance
gola
O'Neill


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

RestlessNative said:


> nike
> puma
> saucony
> addidas
> ...


lol, i went with O'neill


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
new balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone

(all surf brands)

Oneill
Bodyglove


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
new balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> on the contrary, nice to have some chat in a thread so rigid and linear as this. but, just as if i were briefly pestering you as i WALK PAST you on up the mountain, i will shut up now and let you put your earphones back in
> 
> d-_-b


And I'd spend the rest of my ascent ruminating on what I did to scare you off because social anxiety.

but where were we? 

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
donnay
smartwool (socks count, right?)


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
new balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

everyone fix the spelling of adidas, it irks me


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings
*Vans* (I forget than skatboarding is a sport)


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

kesker said:


> lol, i went with O'neill


I haven't heard of that one, I just listed some off we have here in Australia. And you know how the surf is here...


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

TheOLDPrince said:


> everyone fix the spelling of adidas, it irks me


d'awwww its like when you fry the onions slightly too long, you dont just throw them in the bin


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings


> *Vans* (*I forget than skatboarding is a sport*)


yeah i had that in my back pocket for later, so then you got

*Airwalks*

too


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

RestlessNative said:


> I haven't heard of that one, I just listed some off we have here in Australia. And you know how the surf is here...


aaah my dream to live there...or hawaii

http://us.oneill.com/history/.......sorry, far TMI


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings
Quote:
Vans (I forget than skatboarding is a sport)
yeah i had that in my back pocket for later, so then you got 

Airwalks

too

Solomon


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings
Quote:
Vans (I forget than skatboarding is a sport)
Airwalks
Solomon
oakley


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings
Vans 
Airwalks
Solomon
oakley
wilson


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings
Vans 
Airwalks
Solomon
oakley
wilson
Umbro


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings
Vans 
Airwalks
Solomon
oakley
wilson
umbro
Revo


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings
Vans 
Airwalks
Solomon
oakley
wilson
umbro
Revo
CONVERSE! (all this way and we didnt have it yet xD)


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings
Vans 
Airwalks
Solomon
oakley
wilson
umbro
Revo
CONVERSE
*Onitsuka Tiger (goes under Asics, but oh well! anything to reach 100 )*


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Surly Wurly said:


> nike
> puma
> saucony
> addidas
> ...


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

sio said:


> nike
> puma
> saucony
> addidas
> ...


when i was a kid the only place you could get tigers was in San Rafael in this little hole in the wall in a back alley. me and my friends talked our moms into driving us down there to get them, haha.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

kesker said:


>


nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings
Vans 
Airwalks
Solomon
oakley
wilson
umbro
Revo
CONVERSE
Onitsuka Tiger (goes under Asics, but oh well! anything to reach 100 )
*sergio tacchini*


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

kesker said:


> when i was a kid the only place you could get tigers was in San Rafael in this little hole in the wall in a back alley. me and my friends talked our moms into driving us down there to get them, haha.


LOL that sounds sketchy as hell.

...Speaking of sketchy...

nike
puma
saucony
addidas
admiral
columbia
kappa
asics
reebok
patagonia
brooks
north face
hi-tec
lululemon
under armour
athleta
fila
icebreaker
la gear
merrell
arc'teryx
slazenger
fjallraven
dunlop
marmot
New Balance
gola
hurley
billabong
rip curl
wavezone
Oneill
Bodyglove
Donnay
smartwool
Rawlings
Vans 
Airwalks
Solomon
oakley
wilson
umbro
Revo
CONVERSE
Onitsuka Tiger
sergio tacchini
_*Sketchers*_


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor (anyone who remembers this brand please say hello on my visitor page :] )
50. Head

ok, halfway mark reached, i can go to bed. you guys have been on fire, $50k performance bonus goes to @quesara


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

and remember,

NO GOOGLING


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor (anyone who remembers this brand please say hello on my visitor page :] )
50. Head
51. Ralka (and if anyone remembers this, saying hello on my page is mandatory ;3)


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor (anyone who remembers this brand please say hello on my visitor page :] )
50. Head
51. Ralka (and if anyone remembers this, saying hello on my page is mandatory ;3) 
52. Lotto


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor (anyone who remembers this brand please say hello on my visitor page :] )
50. Head
51. Ralka (and if anyone remembers this, saying hello on my page is mandatory ;3) 
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

mods close this thread bc the jock strap smell is wafting around everywhere


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> mods close this thread bc the jock strap smell is wafting around everywhere


please dont, shes joking oh gawd the humanity Dx


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor (anyone who remembers this brand please say hello on my visitor page :] )
50. Head
51. Ralka (and if anyone remembers this, saying hello on my page is mandatory ;3) 
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

karenw said:


> Animal


welcome to the thread! 

please quote the list and add your suggestions on the end, so we can see the running total :spank

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor (anyone who remembers this brand please say hello on my visitor page :] )
50. Head
51. Ralka (and if anyone remembers this, saying hello on my page is mandatory ;3) 
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor (anyone who remembers this brand please say hello on my visitor page :] )
50. Head
51. Ralka (and if anyone remembers this, saying hello on my page is mandatory ;3) 
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor (anyone who remembers this brand please say hello on my visitor page :] )
50. Head
51. Ralka (and if anyone remembers this, saying hello on my page is mandatory ;3) 
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor (anyone who remembers this brand please say hello on my visitor page :] )
50. Head
51. Ralka (and if anyone remembers this, saying hello on my page is mandatory ;3) 
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies
60. Champion


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies
60. Champion
61. sorel


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. *etnies*
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. *etnies * <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. *etnies * <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana

BAM.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa


*wipes brow*


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping
80. NBA
81. NFL
82. NHL
83. speedo


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping
80. NBA
81. NFL
82. NHL
83. speedo
84. Mizuno


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

omgeee we're totally gonna make it to 100


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Surly Wurly said:


> omgeee we're totally gonna make it to 100


:lol when we reach 100 we'll have to vote on the best name...I'm going with choke athletic. haha, so many I've never heard of....I can't believe no one has googled yet.....or have they?


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> omgeee we're totally gonna make it to 100


I think you might be right! I just remembered a few more brands from my sk8r dayz.

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping
80. NBA
81. NFL
82. NHL
83. speedo
84. Mizuno
85. burton
86. DC
87. circa
88. dvs
89. element
90. hurley 
91. turtlefur
92. globe


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

kesker said:


> :lol when we reach 100 we'll have to vote on the best name...I'm going with choke athletic. haha, so many I've never heard of....I can't believe no one has googled yet.....or have they?


i follow mma and my dad plays golf so theres a few specific to that that i was able to dredge up

i dont even know if choke still do trade but a fighter i followed back in the day was sponsored by them so i always remember

i have faith that noone has googled, i think the reason for the success is that the people playing have very different sporting backgrounds, so we compliment each other and fill in each others deficiencies, like the A Team ^-^


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

quesara said:


> I think you might be right! I just remembered a few more brands from my sk8r dayz.


heh, i did DCs earlier, i still got a pair :L so i corrected the list #janitor

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping
80. NBA
81. NFL
82. NHL
83. speedo
84. Mizuno
85. burton
86. circa
87. dvs
88. element
89. hurley 
90. turtlefur
91. globe


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

well we've broken the 90s, im gonna have a think and see if we can push on for triple figures Dx


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping
80. NBA
81. NFL
82. NHL
83. speedo
84. Mizuno
85. burton
86. circa
87. dvs
88. element
89. hurley 
90. turtlefur
91. globe
92. ellesse
93. affliction


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> well we've broken the 90s, im gonna have a think and see if we can push on for triple figures Dx


we're going to need some additional brainpower, if so... :afr


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

quesara said:


> we're going to need some additional brainpower, if so... :afr


once we break 100 ill be at peace, we only need 7!


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping
80. NBA
81. NFL
82. NHL
83. speedo
84. Mizuno
85. burton
86. circa
87. dvs
88. element
89. hurley 
90. turtlefur
91. globe
92. ellesse
93. affliction
94. carhartt
95. rossignol
96. smith


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping
80. NBA
81. NFL
82. NHL
83. speedo
84. Mizuno
85. burton
86. circa
87. dvs
88. element
89. hurley 
90. turtlefur
91. globe
92. ellesse
93. affliction
94. carhartt
95. rossignol
96. smith
97. berghaus


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping
80. NBA
81. NFL
82. NHL
83. speedo
84. Mizuno
85. burton
86. circa
87. dvs
88. element
89. hurley 
90. turtlefur
91. globe
92. ellesse
93. affliction
94. carhartt
95. rossignol
96. smith
97. berghaus
98. Palace
99. Supreme

I hope skater street wear counts lol


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Take us home, Surly!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

quesara said:


> Take us home, Surly!


must...not...google....


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

OMG IM SUCH A TWIT! MOTORCYCLING IS A SPORT TOO! :0


1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping
80. NBA
81. NFL
82. NHL
83. speedo
84. Mizuno
85. burton
86. circa
87. dvs
88. element
89. hurley 
90. turtlefur
91. globe
92. ellesse
93. affliction
94. carhartt
95. rossignol
96. smith
97. berghaus
98. Palace
99. Supreme
100. spada!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

100


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)




----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

thanks guys this was a blast, and we totally slayed. can even say i made some friends along the way :,]

in honour of this group feat i am changing my signature from gray lazor to dark gray lazor


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Yay! :banana (since I know how much you love emoticons, Surly)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

sio said:


> Yay! :banana (since I know how much you love emoticons, Surly)


sarcasm is the best tribute, bless you and your welcome contributions to this thread

...

:laugh:


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Isn't Oakley also a sports brand? I may be so wrong.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Farideh said:


> Isn't Oakley also a sports brand? I may be so wrong.


yeh dood

its on there :3

i had a pal who did mountain biking and he was always on about the grief he'd get from his parents for buying those things


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. nike
2. puma
3. saucony
4. addidas
5. admiral
6. columbia
7. kappa
8. asics
9. reebok
10. patagonia
11. brooks
12. north face
13. hi-tec
14. lululemon
15. under armour
16. athleta
17. fila
18. icebreaker
19. la gear
20. merrell
21. arc'teryx
22. slazenger
23. fjallraven
24. dunlop
25. marmot
26. New Balance
27. gola
28. hurley
29. billabong
30. rip curl
31. wavezone
32. Oneill
33. Bodyglove
34. Donnay
35. smartwool
36. Rawlings
37. Vans 
38. Airwalks
39. Solomon
40. oakley
41. wilson
42. umbro
43. Revo
44. CONVERSE
45. Onitsuka Tiger
46. sergio tacchini
47. Sketchers
48. DCs
49. rucanor 
50. Head
51. Ralka
52. Lotto
53. lonsdale
54. lucy
55. Animal
56. tapout
57. REI
58. titleist
59. etnies <-- bolded?
60. Champion
61. sorel
62. karrimor
63. mountain hardwear
64. craghoppers
65. evolv
66. choke athletic
67. gore-tex
68. pearl izumi
69. black diamond
70. prana
71. regatta 
72. trespass
73. le coq sportif
74. uniqlo
75. kwon
76. venum
77. hayabusa
78. hippo
79. ping
80. NBA
81. NFL
82. NHL
83. speedo
84. Mizuno
85. burton
86. circa
87. dvs
88. element
89. hurley 
90. turtlefur
91. globe
92. ellesse
93. affliction
94. carhartt
95. rossignol
96. smith
97. berghaus
98. Palace
99. Supreme
100. spada!
101. hein gericke


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

kesker said:


>


i see you there, i see you and i _feel _you


----------

